

How Doctors Die - Blahah
http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2013/03/06/in-the-magazine/health-in-the-magazine/how-doctors-die.html

======
001spartan
This is a very striking article, and I feel it gave me some important things
to consider when it comes to medical decisions like this. While I'm still
(very) young, and hopefully won't have to deal with this sort of thing for
many years, I hope that when I am in the position of choosing to prolong an
uncomfortable life, or dying with a little more dignity, I will be brave
enough to choose the cheaper and potentially less painful option for all
involved.

~~~
Blahah
Absolutely. Reading it I was thinking that I also want to die without a fight,
without the last desperate medical torture.

But perhaps it's only the experience of seeing how people suffer in prolonged
death that makes doctors brave enough to face death that way.

